# Thompson Encore



## Boyd Green (Oct 7, 2004)

I posted a few days ago that I wanted to buy an Encore in .308 win with camo. comp stock.

Well I can't find one!!  I even checked at Bass Pro yesterday and they said they don't even carry them except by special order.

Do you know where I can find one around Statesboro? Does McCord's in Higgston or Oconee Bait -ntackle carry them?


----------



## Vectorman (Oct 8, 2004)

It's not very close but you should call the Army-Navy Store in Stockbridge. They have a large selection of Encore barrels, stocks, etc. Their number is 770-389-3350.


Vectorman


----------



## HT2 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Boyd....*

Yep, what "VECTOR" said.....

But, they ain't got as many as they usually do.....

A buddy of mine just bought one this week, and he said they are gettin' fairly low on the stock they have......

If you call.....

Ask for "Russ" or "Matt"......

They'll hook you up if they can....


----------



## Keith48 (Oct 8, 2004)

Try American Sportsman in Augusta (Martinez). They have great prices and awesome customer service. I bought mine there.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 13, 2004)

Keith, 

How much and what model did you buy?. 

I am interested in a Black composite stock chambered for .223. 

Need a handy little varmint rifle.....

Thanks.


----------



## Keith48 (Oct 13, 2004)

I bought a used rig in .308 with a Leupold Vari-X II scope for $499. They had it on consignment. I love that gun!!

 Their number is (706) 863-HUNT (4868). Talk to Mike. He'll hook you up. The owners are good Christian folks!


----------



## Nitro (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Keith...........mainly for making me realize I'm unlucky..   I never find deals like that.

I know the folks at American Sportsman. I am in Augusta at least once a month. They are good folks.


----------



## jeclif (Oct 14, 2004)

ck with honest johns  at  912-764-7125   he may be able to get you one or know where you can
they are good guyes and will help any way they can


----------



## Boyd Green (Oct 15, 2004)

*I know John*

and have done business with them before.  I think I will take you up on that offer.  Thanks.


----------

